# Work Visa in the U.S.



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

If a U.S. real estate company says they need a Philippine national to assist them in helping Philippine citizens relocate to New Orleans in renting and purchasing real estate, and are prepared to write a letter to that effect, as well as paying for any fees relating to their hiring, what are the chances of a filipina getting a work visa? How long is the visa in effect? As her boy friend who owns property and can support her while she is in the states, would that help or make a difference?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You should probably post this question in the US section of the forum. But "writing a letter" is not sufficient on the part of the employer. It's the employer who must get work authorization to hire a foreigner and who starts the work visa process for the potential employee.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

It's possible all of that might help her to qualify for the work visa. However, for her to stay with you for life, even married, she must return here to the Philippines and go through the visa application process like anyone else.. 


Jet Lag


----------

